# First Adder of the year



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well yesterday was mild and very bright so a reasonable level of ground warmth.

This was the 6th day of checking adder sites for early movement and the last site of the day.

Its important to note this is in the north and an upland heath site.

3-2-11
Air Temp 6C
Windy
Bright sun no cloud
Ground temperature 13c
Adder body temp +14c (by laser thermometer from some distance)
Photographed from a long way so no disturbance.




























*Note*
I never disturb these snakes at this critical time of the year!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

good stuff!  what's the earliest you've found one out of interest?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> good stuff!  what's the earliest you've found one out of interest?


This is two weeks earlier than any f my previous encounters and nealry 6 weeks earlier than 2010.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i love this stuff!

more herping pics from everyone!

no snakes here for a while yet... -1C today... warm!:lol2:

:notworthy::2thumb:: victory::no1:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Adders*

I'm quite excited, getting our new house sorted out today before we can move in and the neighbour and I got talking and he said "have to be careful out here in the country, I saw an Adder last week", I thought it was a bit early but then he showed me on his phone. So I shall go and have a look see when we are settled there.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Seems a bit early, you sure this is from this year?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Awsome sighting, never seen any this early round here and not expecting anything till next month on past experience:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Seems a bit early, you sure this is from this year?


check the data on the image if you dont believe me.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

There's also been records from kent from last week.Late march is the usual first sighting here in sunny wales.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

slippery42 said:


> check the data on the image if you dont believe me.


How strange. We don't get any for a good few weeks here in wet and windy South Wales. There have been a few brighter days were I have had to stop my self for rushing out for a look. Maybe they are about but just not so many, as there will be? I don't think anyone can claim to spot ever single animal at a site. Maybe you got lucky this year? It would be interesting to see if this animal is exceptional in the population and to track any differences between its mating success and the successes of the later emerging males.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

What an informative & interesting thread this is, keep it up folks:no1:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> How strange. We don't get any for a good few weeks here in wet and windy South Wales. There have been a few brighter days were I have had to stop my self for rushing out for a look. Maybe they are about but just not so many, as there will be? I don't think anyone can claim to spot ever single animal at a site. Maybe you got lucky this year? It would be interesting to see if this animal is exceptional in the population and to track any differences between its mating success and the successes of the later emerging males.


There is no luck in it.

I've been studying adders on the North Yorkshire moors for 30 years so I know where to look and when to start looking.

I do not believe this year is any different, however I did start looking for male adders in January.

Adders are capable of coming out, basking if the weather is ok and going back under if it gets cold.

It only takes a couple of mild and bright days to warm the ground enough.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Well there we are then, you put in the time early on and your more likely to spot the early birds. Fantastic!


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am jealous i never see wild Adders, the best i have seen in the wild is small lizards basking on rocks


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

well done!

my local had a slow worm a few weeks ago. i've been looking for common lizards, but the lack of sun will keep them hidden if they have awoken.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice spot there...

Im sure I read in a local Kent paper, that an Adder was seen down here this January too.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*Snakes in the wild*

Its amazing when you see a snake in the wild, it gives you such a buzz, you have got this happy grin on your face when you get home, and the mrs thinks you have had a stroke, i happen to see three grass snakes last year, and when i angling am allways looking out for them. Down kent way their is lots of slow worms, as i seen one in my uncles garden, he did say about the adders found here


----------



## Mowgli91 (Nov 29, 2010)

Quote: 

Woodsmen: There's also been records from kent from last week.Late march is the usual first sighting here in sunny wales.


There was an adder found in north west wales about a week ago. So they are out and about now!


----------

